# Marlon Santos da Silva Barbosa



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2016)

Data di nascita: 07/09/1995
Luogo di nascita: Duque de Caxias (Brasile)
Altezza: 185 cm
Peso: 81 Kg
Ruolo: difensore centrale, mediano
Piede: destro







Marlon Santos da Silva Barbosa, o più semplicemente Marlon, è un difensore centrale, che in patria è stato più volte paragonato a Thiago Silva; infatti, come Thiago, Marlon è frutto del vivaio fluzão e nasce mediano davanti alla difesa, salvo poi essere arretrato in difesa, grazie alle discrete doti in marcatura in aggiunta alle sue spiccate doti tecniche. 
Marlon lo si può descrivere come il prototipo del difensore-regista richiesto da quest'epoca calcistica; sotto un profilo tecnico, quindi, parliamo di un giocatore che, per attitudine, cerca sempre la giocata e cerca sempre di appoggiare al compagno, piuttosto che spazzare.
Da un punto di vista difensivo, però, Marlon ha dimostrato di sapersi disimpegnare piuttosto bene, grazie alle sue capacità in marcatura, nel gioco aereo, nelle chiusure e nel gioco d'anticipo.
Il brasiliano sembra anche un giocatore abbastanza freddo e concentrato nel suo gioco difensivo, ma non bisogna dimenticare che la prova di ciò è arrivata soltanto in Brasile, dove negli ultimi due anni ha collezionato 46 presenze con la Fluminense.
A riprova della bontà del suo talento, però, soltanto l'8 luglio scorso, il giocatore è stato prelevato dal Barcellona, che, nel frattempo, ha mandato il ragazzo a farsi le ossa nella squadra B.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Agosto 2016)




----------

